# Request for Advice Regarding CareerKey.org Career Key Test Summary Results



## Ashvin (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I recently took the Career Key Test twice and got the following scores: Realistic - 8, Artistic - 5, Investigative - 4, Conventional - 1, Social - 1, Enterprising - 0 and then Realistic - 13, Investigative - 6, Artistic - 6, Conventional - 2, Social - 1, Enterprising - 0. I picked jobs for Realistic, Investigative and Artistic. For Realistic, I picked the following: Farmer or Rancher, Fisher, Forest or Conservation Worker, Forester, Emergency Medical Technician, Firefighter, Fish and Game Warden, Audio & Video Equipment Technician, Broadcast Technician, Cartographer or Photogrammetrist, Civil Engineering Technician, Forest or Conservation Technician, Industrial Engineering Technician, Mechanical Engineer, Mechanical Engineering Technician, Mining or Geological Engineer, Nuclear Technician, Surveying or Mapping Technician, Surveyor, Aircraft Pilot, Aircraft Mechanic & Service Technician, Industrial Machinery Repairer, Mobile Heavy Equipment Service Technician, Television, Video or Motion Picture Camera Operator, Avionics Technician, and Power Plant Operator. For Investigative, I picked the following: Astronomer, Atmospheric or Space Scientist, Geologist, Hydrologist, Geological or Petroleum Technician, Geographer, Industrial Engineer and Petroleum Engineer. For Artistic, I picked the following: Film or Video Editor and Actor. So my RIASEC type code would be either RAI or RIA. 

I'll give you a little background on myself. I currently live in the Washington D.C. area and I obtained a Bachelor's degree from the University of Maryland College Park in 2006. However, I am now trying to basically start my life and career over from scratch, trying to strike a balance between something that matches my personality, talents and innate aptitudes and something that is a good paying job where I can make a good living in and has growing opportunities. So my question is in regards to step 2 on my test summary page, where it says, "Learn about the jobs you identified." I know that you can click on the different job titles and be taken to the Department of Labor's Occupational Outlook Handbook (OOH) page for it. But, what exactly must I do, what are the next steps that I must take, after I have gotten my test summary results? Am I supposed to click on each job title and read its page on the OOH, and after reading each one, narrow down to a list of say no more than 5 careers/jobs? I am just not sure of what exactly are the next steps that I must take. 

If any of you have taken this test, I just would like to know if you can provide any assistance or give my any advice regarding this. Or, if any of you have taken a RIASEC or Holland Codes test and got RAI or RIA, please feel free to let me know what jobs/careers you considered and how you went about selecting and pursuing one. Thanks for listening and I look forward to your responses.


----------

